

Startup Is the New Hipster - aliasaria
http://fosslien.com/startup/

======
mouseanon
I know this is tongue-in-cheek, but something serious needs to be said about
it. Venture funds and this whole startup scene are selling the "startups are
cool!" image hard. But it never was cool and never will be.

Step outside of your male-dominated bubble for a minute and talk to the
opposite sex. Watch as her eyes glaze over when you start talking about
analytics, optimization, and creating the next big photo sharing app. You're
an obvious get-rich-quick schemer. There's nothing sexy about that.

The hipster and startup hipster defined by the author seem like lame versions
of the bobo created by David Brooks--basically a wannabe artist obsessed with
money. And that's what startup programmers will always be.

Those artsy girls you're after will choose the musician behind the counter
over you buried in your MacBook every single time. Get some perspective and
don't waste your 20s buying into this game.

~~~
ritchiea
So what you're saying is what's really important is being cool and artsy
girls?

And countless real artists have been obsessed with money, fame and the life
that surrounds it. You're putting out just as many naive generalizations about
people as you're accusing "startup hipsters" of having.

I'm also really curious what you do with your time and your life that puts you
above all this?

~~~
dohertyjf
+1 curious about this. Most people involved in startup culture (I say this as
a marketer who lives in Brooklyn and works with and advises many startups on
marketing) are in it to work hard and change the world. There are few
delusions of grandeur in reality, but this idea that this mindset exists has
been propogated by those who can profit from seeding the idea.

I won't name names.

------
jboggan
I'm afraid even as a new addition to the Bay Area I'm sitting at the
intersection of these two. My MacBook Air rides in a repurposed burlap case
made from a Guatemalan coffee sack, I hardly eat anything but organic meat and
cream from Bi-Rite or food from gritty taquerias, I sold my car and kept my
Italian motorcycle (which I moved here on with a vintage West German army
backpack), I listen to bands that obfuscate their search results with non-
ASCII names, I think Java is "too mainstream", I sleep on the floor, and I
like to sprinkle my speech with Hungarian idioms. There's something good to be
said about the cultures that attract and sustain such outliers.

------
thelucky41
Was doing great until I ran across the Startup's lunch choice:

Sushi Burrito.

If that isn't a thing already, it needs to be.

~~~
qq66
Sushirrito, 2nd Street and New Montgomery in downtown SF. Be prepared for a
long line. Open weekdays for lunch.

------
neverm0re
This observation is SO ten years ago.

------
dohertyjf
This is my favorite thing I've seen in a long time.

